# Übergängevon einem zum andem bild..?



## call-boy (17. Juni 2001)

hi!

ich hab da mal nen post gesehen wo sich einer gefragt hat wie man übergänge macht... es war das selbe bild nur mit fabr unterschiede... oben so rot/violett mitte blau/türkis und unten dann so rot/violett wieder...

und ein rufzeichen war auch in der mitte..

jedenfalls hat er dann den übergang geschafft... ich hab da aber noch ein kleines problem damit.. da ich 1. den betreffnamen vom post vergessen habe.. 

und 2. mir der post sowieso nix bringt weil die hilfe nur fürs deutsche photoshop geeignet war... kann mir deswegen jemand noch mal schnell erklären wie´s mit dem englischen funktioniert..

wäre sehr dankbar.. 

mFg call-boy


----------



## Scalé (17. Juni 2001)

aaaaalso 
du hast die 2 bilder.
dann gehst du auf das, welches oben liegt (welches man sieht) und erstellt da eine maske: SO.
nun nimmst du das verlaufstool und malst einen verlauf ins bild.
du must aber auf der maske sein, das erkennst du daran.

schwarz heist komplette transparenz
und weiß heist null transparenz.
dazwischen variiert es stufenlos 
probier damit etwas rum


----------



## call-boy (18. Juni 2001)

@ Meistereder: danke für den link.. 

@Meistereder,HeadFragGer2K

jup und ich hätte da noch eine frage.. das mit dem verlauf hab ich noch nicht ganz so gecheckt.. wie ist das gemeint..?


----------



## Scalé (18. Juni 2001)

du nimmst das verlaufstool und zeichnest einen Verlauf.
oder was meinste?


----------



## ANT1CHR15T (18. Juni 2001)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann meint er das Tool rechts neben dem Radiergummi. Dafür wählste als Farben schwarz und weiß.


----------



## Meister Eder (19. Juni 2001)

jo er meint das tool neben dem radiergummi. kann allerdings sein dass bei ihm das ebenenfüll werkzeug angewählt ist, um zum verlaufstool zu kommen einfach auf dem button mit gedrückter maustaste bleiben und ein auswahlfenster scrollt runter und du kannst es anwählen.

@ headfragger 
ich hab den überlauf letztendlich mit dem radiergummi und dem wischfinger hinbekommen


----------



## call-boy (19. Juni 2001)

ich glaub ich habs geschafft  *freu*

thankz for help

aber ein oder zwei fragen wären da noch..!

kann man eigentlich den verauf verändern..? z.b. ihn etwas feiner machen... oder so..?

@meister eder: wie hast du diesen doppelten übergang geschafft..? und mir kommt es so vor als hättest du den übergang auch am 2. bild gemacht...? und einen übergang mit einem radiergummi..?!

kannst du deinen vorgang ein bisschen erklären... weil du hast es sehr gut hinbekommen...?  (wenns möglich ist...)

grazias

mFg call-boy


----------



## Meister Eder (19. Juni 2001)

hey call-boy,
ich hab zwar keinen plan was du mit doppelten übergang meinst, aber ich beschreib dir mal wie ich vorgegangen bin.
zuerst hab ich die zweite ebene (was eigentlich nur aus dem bild herausmarkiert wurde und mit einer anderen farbe versehen wurde) über die violette gelegt.dann habe ich da wo der übergang ist mit dem radiergummi (deckkraft nicht mehr als 30) ganz vorsichtig die kanten weich gemacht um den überlaufeffekt zu erzielen.
das macht du ein bis zwei mal, dann mit dem wischfinger und einer großen, sehr weichen werkzeugspitze den überlauf ganz leicht "ausfransen" damit es authentischer wirkt. dann nochmal mit dem radiergummi solange bearbeiten bis du den überlauf so hast wie du ihen dir wünscht.
is vieleicht ne ziemlich blöde methode den überlauf zu machen (das mit den masken hab ich bis heut noch nicht geschnallt wie das richtig funzen soll ) aber es geht auch kompliziert und auf eine relativ simple art und weise.

@ headfragger
würd bei der gelegenheit gern nochmal wissen wie das mit den masken und dem überlauf funzen soll :| 
hab´s nicht überrissen


----------



## Meister Eder (19. Juni 2001)

nochmal das bild in groß.


----------



## Matrikz (20. Juni 2001)

Wieso habt ihr solche Probleme mit Masken? Head hat's doch eigentlich so gut erklärt das man es kapieren sollte!?

Ist wirklich nich so schwierig!


----------



## ghaleon (20. Juni 2001)

stimmt masken sin eins der ersten dinge die ich gecheckt hab


----------



## call-boy (21. Juni 2001)

klar masken sind jetzt auch keine kunst mehr für mich.. aber ich hab mal einen vergleich gemacht mit dem übergang von Meister Eder und mit einem übergang das ich mit der maske gemacht habe... der unterschied ist riesengroß... bei der maske sieht man die punkte (vom übergang) recht gut... und das ist das problem... aber beim übergang von Meister Eder´s bild sieht man nicht den geringsten fehler... und der übergang geht auch relativ schnell... und so klar... 

und das ist es was ich auch möchte...

mFg call-boy


----------



## Scalé (21. Juni 2001)

Häää ?
wiso das denn?
bei mir is das ohne probs. keine punkte und nix. perfekt.
hmm dat is ja ma komisch


----------



## Meister Eder (21. Juni 2001)

zuerst mal bin ich froh, dass ich das mit den masken jetzt auch überrissen hab.:| 
aber bei mir war es wie bei call boy, denn ich hab den übergang nochmal zum vergleich mit den masken versucht.
da ging´s mit dem radierer und dem wischfinger wesentlich exakter.

freut mich dass es geklappt hat call boy !


----------



## Meister Eder (21. Juni 2001)

p.s. wie findet ihr mein nues userbild ?


----------



## call-boy (21. Juni 2001)

echt fetzig... 

wie bekommt das eigentlich hinein..?


----------



## Meister Eder (21. Juni 2001)

klicke einfach auf "dein profil" und da unter optionen, benutzerbild ändern.


----------



## call-boy (21. Juni 2001)

@ HeadFragGer2K 

nun ja mein kleines problem sieht so aus...







die pixel greifen ziehmlich grob auf adnere bild über...

ich hätte es lieber etwas sanfter...

so wie









mFg call-boy


----------



## Scalé (22. Juni 2001)

so wie des untere siehts bei mir immer aus. sogar no etwas besser 

ein kleines Beispiel:
schau dir mal das bild an:
http://www.laux-privat.de/ak/masken.jpg
ist so gemacht wie ich gesagt hab. ist da was unsauber?


----------



## call-boy (22. Juni 2001)

ich glaube ich habe des rätsels lösung...

ich weiß zwar nicht wie es im deutschen heißt aber im englischen heißt es glaub ich "multiply"

@HeadFragGer2K: wenn ich diesen effekt beim übergang verwende müsste doch das kommen was du bei deinem bild auch gemacht hast oder..? übrigens das bild ist der hammer... *staun*



@Meister Eder: ich will zwar nicht daraus ein off topic machen.. (falls es nicht schon eins ist..) aber hast du bei deinem matrix bild mit dem blättchen den code selbst gemacht..?

mFg call-boy


----------



## Scalé (22. Juni 2001)

wie meinen? kapier den satz net ganz:


> wenn ich diesen effekt beim übergang verwende müsste doch das kommen was du bei deinem bild auch gemacht hast oder..?



hmm meinst du jetzt das deins so aussehen sollte wie meins aussieht oder das ich was falsch verstanden hab.
also das was ich da gemacht hatte (2 bilder zusammengefügt) hatte ich mit den ebenen masken gemacht wo es bei dir probleme gab.
also irgendwie gibt es bei mir mit den masken kein problem :]


----------



## call-boy (22. Juni 2001)

ich glaube ich habe des rätsels lösung...

ich weiß zwar nicht wie es im deutschen heißt aber im englischen heißt es glaub ich "multiply"

@HeadFragGer2K: wenn ich diesen effekt beim übergang verwende müsste doch das kommen was du bei deinem bild auch gemacht hast oder..? übrigens das bild ist der hammer... *staun*



@Meister Eder: ich will zwar nicht daraus ein off topic machen.. (falls es nicht schon eins ist..) aber hast du bei deinem matrix bild mit dem blättchen den code selbst gemacht..?

mFg call-boy


----------



## call-boy (22. Juni 2001)

was ist denn das für ein käse..? 2 mal die selbe nachricht...?!

nunja.. man kann ja die arten von übergängen verändern... (ist schwer zu erklären...)

ich zeigs am besten mit einem bild... 







das eingekreiste... hast du doch verändert oder..? mit dem normal modus ist das bei mir sonst nicht möglich... 

schwamm drüber... ist der nachteil wenn man die engl. vers. hat..

ich habs gecheckt.. 

sag mal... darf ich eigentlich auch andere fragen in diesem post stellen oder soll ich einen neuen beitrag machen..?

mFg call-boy


----------



## Scalé (22. Juni 2001)

ne bei mir steht des auf normal 

ja kannste ruhig hier weiterfragen


----------



## Meister Eder (22. Juni 2001)

den code hab ich selber gemacht. nur das blättchen hab ich runtergeladen und nachbearbeitet.


----------



## call-boy (23. Juni 2001)

@HeadFragGer2K: supi..  ich wollte noch wissen wie aus was die meisten in der "gfx ballte area" gemacht sind... z.B. hat´s da ein user seinen ersten wallpaper gepostet.. "iceflower" oder so ähnlich hieß die... die kann doch nicht in photoshop gmacht worden sein oder..?

der wallpaper 

außerdem wolltest du wissen wofür der 3D transform filter gut ist... bittesehr die antwort... eine kreation des hause call-boy.. 

3D transform 


@Meister Eder: die schrift ist der wahnsinn... hast du eigentlich noch mehr matrix kreationen von dir...?

mFg call-boy


----------



## Scalé (23. Juni 2001)

der wallpaper is in ps gemacht.
und wie ich den 3d filter benutz weis ich nur ist der meistens nicht sehr sinnvoll oder passend


----------



## call-boy (24. Juni 2001)

da muss ich dir recht geben sinn hat der eigentlich keinen.. zumindest hab ich ihn noch nie sinnvoll benützt.. 

@Meister Eder: das 2. bild ist trotzdem der wahnsinn.. da merkt man das du eine chinesische schrift genommen hast.. 

mir gefällts jedenfalls sehr gut..

ne 3 Meter leinwand!! und ein beamer! cool... auf so ner leinwand würd ich mir matrix auch gern mal geben.. mit sicherheit "like kino feeling" wenn nicht sogar besser 

vielleicht noch ein dolby digital 6.0 system dazu gehaut mit 6 boxen und einem sub woofer.. dann ist es perfekt..  

wars die DVD oder ein video..?

naja.. jedenfalls hab ich ne ur wichtige frage... was muss ich tun um die farben eines bildes umzukehren.. in die contra-farbe.. (ich weiß jetzt keinen begriff dafür..?!)


mFg call-boy


----------



## Meister Eder (24. Juni 2001)

um die farben umzukehren einfach strg+i drücken.
dolby digital 6.0 hab ich, es war eine dvd und ich hab nen gewaltigen subwoofer. die nächsten wochen geh ich gar net mehr raus, solange bis ich alle filme von der videothek kenn.  

counter strike is aber auch ncht ohne auf der leinwand... da gehen headshots in orginal größe und man trifft wesentlich besser als auf seinem 17 zoller !


----------



## Scalé (24. Juni 2001)

hehe meister eder 
ich hab auch letztens auf ner 4 mal 8 meter leinwand quake3 und so gezoggt. das kommt echt geil mit der dolby digital anlage und 2 subwoofern. *schwärm*


----------



## Meister Eder (24. Juni 2001)

* mittendrin statt nur dabei*


----------



## call-boy (24. Juni 2001)

*g*  ich glaubs dir.. das ist das totale feeling.. 

hab mir letztens auch cstrike auf unserem schulbeamer gegeben.. zwar ohne supwoofer  aber dafür riesengroß... 

und die compiboxen waren auch demendsprechend laut.. hab voll aufgedreht bis die putzfrau gekommen ist und sich aufgeregt hat.. hehe.. ;-) 

@HeadFragGer2K: 2 subwoofer..? was ist denn das für ein feeling mit 2 solchen geräten zu joinen..?

@HeadFragGer2K, Meister Eder: wie lange arbeitets ihr eigentlich schon mit photoshop...?

mFg call-boy


----------



## Scalé (24. Juni 2001)

Seit Januar ca.


----------



## Meister Eder (24. Juni 2001)

so ca. märz

ich hätt auch gern 2 woofer


----------



## Scalé (24. Juni 2001)

Waren leider net meine.
War bei ner firma bei der ich gearbeitet hatte.
da war tag der offenen tür und mit dem beamer wurden filme vorgestellt.
danach konnte man zocken. 6 sateliten und 2 aktiv subwoover.
bilddiagonale glaub ich 8*4 m
hehe *habenwill*


----------



## call-boy (24. Juni 2001)

jo dolby rulez.. ;-) das intro gefällt mir...

habs auch seit januar ca. ist der wahnsinn.. ihr beschäftigt euch mit sicherheit ganz schön viel mit photo shop...

was habt ihr denn für computer..?

ne bessere frage wäre: welche voraussetzungen wären für photoshop angebracht..?

habs mit strg+i probiert.. es geht nicht.. 

gibts nicht vielleicht einen filter oder irgendwas in der menüleiste..?

@HeadFragGer2K: benützt du eigentlich actions..?

mFg call-boy


----------



## Scalé (24. Juni 2001)

dann machs über bild -> einstellen -> umkehren

ich hab ne 400 mhz schrottmühle mit ner voodoo 3 2000
nen 17 zoller und kann nur mit 1200*1024 arbeiten.
und nur 128 mb ram.
brauch dringend was neues.


----------



## call-boy (24. Juni 2001)

@Meister Eder: habs schon gesehen.. du verdienst den titel "meister"  wirklich.. 

meinst du mit kunststoffverpackung den effekt..?

es gibt nämlich im englischen nen effekt der heißt plastic wraper.. 

also meiner meinung nach stirbt man mit 128 MB ram bei photoshop ab.. das laden dauert ne ewigkeit die fonts, texturen, effekte...

256 ist schon viel angehnehmer.. aber versucht mal mit 64 ram 3 Monate durch zu kommen... *g* grauenhaft..

übrgens... sorry du hattest recht.. mit strg+i geht es doch... ich hatte ganz vergessen das ich die ebene (mit dem bild) zuerst markieren muss.. nichts für ungut

ich würde nicht übertreiben wenn ich sagen würde das ihr beide in sachen ps (in meinen augen) genies seit..

was habt ihr bloß gemacht..? *neugierig*

mFg call-boy


----------



## Scalé (24. Juni 2001)

tutorials und probieren probieren probieren.
Naja genies sind wir noch net 
schau mal in die spielwiese. da siehste ein paar genies.


----------



## call-boy (24. Juni 2001)

jup die sind auch alle supi... aber die grafikkarte mit dem feuereffekt.. das hat mich fürchterlich aus dem sessel gkaut.. diese flammen... 

kannst dich vielleicht noch ein bissl erinnern wie du sie gemacht hast..?

ich steh total auf den flammen effekt... hab unzählige tuts schon durch gelesen aber die kommen nicht annähernd an deine flammen heran.. 

und dann noch das explosions-bild von meister eder... sieht einfach supa aus..


----------



## Scalé (24. Juni 2001)

Nein ich bekomm ihn leider nicht mehr hin


----------



## Meister Eder (25. Juni 2001)

@ call boy
danke für dein lob, aber ich hab das nicht verdient. ich bin echt noch ein blutiger anfänger.
wie fragger schon sagte, in der spielwiese sind teilweise echte perlen zu finden.

@ headfragger
streng dich nochmal an und überleg wie du den feuereffekt hinbekommen hast ! (vielleicht ein weniger cs zocken *g*)
nur ein witz, ich kann auch nicht ohne !


----------



## Scalé (25. Juni 2001)

Naja ich spiel ja momentan kaum cs.
hmm ich weis auf jeden fall das ich das negativ bild genommen hab und 3 mal die standart aktion verlaufsumsetzung.
dann alles auf eine ebene reduziert und mit dem wischfinger (65, eich) schön verunstalltet und dann die ebene dupliziert und das original untendrunter.
dann hab ich die 2 roten ebenen glaub ich auf negativ multiplizieren gesetzt.
ja so müsste es gewesen sein


----------



## Meister Eder (25. Juni 2001)

ich fahr erstmal was aufstellen..
dann hab ich unter der woche jetz eh zeit, (3 monate urlaub *g*), rauch mnal einen und dann versuch ich das ganze mal.


----------



## Scalé (25. Juni 2001)

habs auch als tutorial verfasst.
auf meiner seite http://www.akclan.de.vu unter Tutorials


----------



## call-boy (27. Juni 2001)

hi..!

sag gibt es auch eine art nebeleffekt..? so weißer rauch der das ganze bild bedeckt als wäre es ein relativ feuchtes klima.. 

mFg call-boy


----------



## Scalé (27. Juni 2001)

da könntest du mit dem wolkenfilter etwas herumexperimentieren (filter -> renderingfilter -> wolken)


----------

